# Pain Pills



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

Not sure if this has been around and I am behind in the times, but my doctor put me on some new pain meds until I can have my hysterectomy and they are working great! The medicine is called Ponstel. It is pretty expensive because there is not generic yet. I did some internet research and it is an anti-inflammitory specifically targeted for menstual craps. Sure beats the #### out of anything else I have tried. I actually felt so good today that I did yard work and washed the car!! I have been unable do much of anything for the past 9 weeks until now.


----------

